# How long to wait at "STARTING UP" after hard drive upgrade?



## Toby Nixon (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a Bolt OTA that was originally 500GB. I bought a 2TB 2.5" drive to replace it. I followed all the online instructions for opening the case and replacing the drive. When I reconnected everything, the system powered up, but has been sitting at "STARTING UP" for several hours. 

How long should it take for the Bolt to format the drive and be ready to go? What do I do if it never gets past "STARTING UP" -- just revert to the 500GB disk? The drive I installed is a Seagate BarraCuda 2TB 2.5 Inch SATA 6Gb/s 5400 RPM 128MB Cache (ST2000LM015). Thanks for your advice.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

It should only take a few minutes. If you are on TE4 (the new interface) see the link below. There are drives that do not work with the newer version of the software and yours appears to be on the list of don't work hard drives.

TE3 = version 20.7.4b.RC3
TE4 = version 21.9.7.v10

List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt


----------



## Toby Nixon (Jul 30, 2020)

TivoJD said:


> It should only take a few minutes. If you are on TE4 (the new interface) see the link below. There are drives that do not work with the newer version of the software and yours appears to be on the list of don't work hard drives.
> 
> TE3 = version 20.7.4b.RC3
> TE4 = version 21.9.7.v10
> ...


Well, rats. Guess I'll try another drive with that list in mind.


----------

